# New Information(just talked to Dtv)



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.

I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)

So i switched over.


Again I haven't heard anyone else talk about this so if there is anyone else here waiting for the new HD you should call them up and ask about the total choice extra requirment.there is no automatic shifting etc.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

That might be premature. IMHO it's still too early for a CSR to know what's happening.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

setiamon said:


> Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.
> 
> I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)
> 
> ...


Hmmm... :scratch:


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

All of the negative sentiment today is because of CSR information. While we may think it is doing people a favor, it is just fueling the rumor mill. Thanks but no thanks. I will wait to see something on D*'s website, or an "official" update from the mod's.

pf


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

Well like i said its just what i was told.
It would be nice if anyone else would call them up with total choice plus and see if they do the same thing about the new HD


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

My programming is no longer an option but I can keep it.
Current Programming
Choices:
DIRECTV Protection Plan
DIRECTV DVR Service
HBO and SHOWTIME
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
HD Access


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> All of the negative sentiment today is because of CSR information. While we may think it is doing people a favor, it is just fueling the rumor mill. Thanks but no thanks. I will wait to see something on D*'s website, or an "official" update from the mod's.
> 
> pf


Let me pose an almost Zen-like question:

If everyone admits we don't trust CSRs.....then why did everyone trust the CSRs and get let down? :scratch: :ewww:


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

noneroy said:


> Let me pose an almost Zen-like question:
> 
> If everyone admits we don't trust CSRs.....then why did everyone trust the CSRs and get let down? :scratch: :ewww:


This is because it wasn't the case where 10 CSRs gave 10 different answers. There was a consistent, (and evidently wrong) company message that they were told to convey.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

noneroy said:


> Let me pose an almost Zen-like question:
> 
> If everyone admits we don't trust CSRs.....then why did everyone trust the CSRs and get let down? :scratch: :ewww:


No offense, but that sounds like an excuse to charge more for the same programming. I will stick with what I have and worry about it when there is something to worry about.

-Dan


----------



## Codave25 (Sep 18, 2007)

setiamon:
Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.
I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)
So i switched over.
Again I haven't heard anyone else talk about this so if there is anyone else here waiting for the new HD you should call them up and ask about the total choice extra requirment.there is no automatic shifting etc.

Man I think you just got taken for more money. According to Directv.com the only thing you will get extra with Primer are the move channels. HBO, SHOWTIME, STARZ, CINEMAX, and TMC. So unless you want thoes I would call up and ***** someone out. thats just me though


----------



## Raphael754 (May 22, 2007)

Codave25 said:


> setiamon:
> Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.
> I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)
> So i switched over.
> ...


I doubt this is true...........


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Codave25 said:


> setiamon:
> Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.
> I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)
> So i switched over.
> ...


Hmm. Is this why they took away the HD Access 'label' from many subs' accounts? I don't know....

Now, are all people who they've taken away the 'label', TC + subs?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

setiamon said:


> Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.
> 
> I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)
> 
> ...


Sounds like the CSR screwed you into paying more money. You should have waited for the HD channels to be rolled out first.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

The rule when packages change.....dont pay more until you see exactly what channels you get. You can always change it in 2 seconds online.


----------



## Codave25 (Sep 18, 2007)

Raphael754 said:


> I doubt this is true...........


you can check this out for your self. I was mearly pointing out what Directv.com was saying. Beacuse his post didn't sound right to me


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

So I have to loose my directv para todos just to get HD. Yeah right!


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

setiamon said:


> Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.
> 
> I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)
> 
> ...


I've got some ocean front property in Kansas to sell you too. 
You did not have to upgrade your package to receive any of the new HD channels. Even the family package is getting 6 new channels.
The HD access is quite simple. If you have the channel in your base package, you will receive that HD channel when it is launched.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

mikeny said:


> This is because it wasn't the case where 10 CSRs gave 10 different answers. There was a consistent, (and evidently wrong) company message that they were told to convey.


Actually the CSRs and the date were 100% accurate. But the date wasn't fixed in stone. And as has become evidenced today, people don't particularly care that delivery dates change.

They blame DirecTV, CSRs, internet posters, forums, and anyone else.

The facts are in Earl's message and others. The fact is today WAS the day, but a last minute issue arose. It happens - but lets not say the information was "wrong".

Chris


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

New indication of a tapered rollout here? 

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

noneroy said:


> Let me pose an almost Zen-like question:
> 
> If everyone admits we don't trust CSRs.....then why did everyone trust the CSRs and get let down? :scratch: :ewww:


you have grasped the pebble from my hand grasshopper


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

I didn't get the total choice premier,I don't get HBO etc

This was Total Choice Plus to Total Choice Extra for 3$ and they did say it was required to get the new HD simulcast coming out next week according to them
again this could just be more bs they gave me but as far as i can tell I don't get any new chans for the Total choice extra so i'm going to assume its true.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood (Jun 27, 2004)

Halr said:


> New indication of a tapered rollout here?
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD


That's weird I was just on the website... It did change. Who knows. Maybe they are getting as many uplinked as possible for a surprise? RSN's? Who knows...


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The semi-official word I have heard is that you will get the HD companions to whatever is in your package. Regarding HD Access, I have Total Choice Plus and HD Access, the HD Access was removed and added back a couple weeks ago with no net cost. That tells me I was updated


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

setiamon said:


> Take this for what its worth,I don't belive anyone here has posted this information yet so I will.
> 
> I just got off the phone with directv about HD.they said i had to switch from totalchoice plus to totalchoice extra to get the new HD channels,and that they wouldn't come till next week(40 new chans according to them)
> 
> ...


Didn't need to switch, this is directly from DIRECTV.com's new HD page FAQ's:

6) How do I know what HD channels I'll get?

For the channels in your current programming package, you'll automatically receive the HD versions that are offered as long as you have the HD Access service. For example, if you get ESPN in your current package, and you have or add HD Access, you'll receive ESPN HD. If you subscribe to HBO you'll be able to receive the HBO HD channels if you have or add HD Access.

Don't forget that an HD television, 5-LNB dish and DIRECTV HD equipment are also required. All programming subject to change at any time.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

Then what the heck Is Total Choice Extra for?


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

longrider said:


> The semi-official word I have heard is that you will get the HD companions to whatever is in your package. Regarding HD Access, I have Total Choice Plus and HD Access, the HD Access was removed and added back a couple weeks ago with no net cost. That tells me I was updated


That's what I am to believe as well, but it may not be true. Both Disney and Toon Disney are in the family package, but D*s site is indicating that the HD versions of those channels are not in the family package.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370024
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370028


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

setiamon said:


> Then what the heck Is Total Choice Extra for?


Suckers


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

Guys please see the answer to Q-6 in FAQ'S on D* website. It will explain everything.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360048


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

i called around 4 pm est and spoke to a csr who said a few new pay channels did roll out today and unless you had those packages you would not see them in your guide.also said there was no date for any more being rolled out.


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

Will more HD Channels increase the cost to me? The HD Access fee remains only $9.99/month.
Programming and pricing subject to change at any time.

The statement above from DirecTV doesn't make any sense to me. If the price remains $9.99, then it is not subject to change. If it changes then it will not remain the same.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

It remains at $9.99, until it changes.  :sure: They reserve the right to change the package content and price at any time.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Actually the CSRs and the date were 100% accurate. But the date wasn't fixed in stone. And as has become evidenced today, people don't particularly care that delivery dates change.
> 
> They blame DirecTV, CSRs, internet posters, forums, and anyone else.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Wrong may be too harsh if you look at it from that perspective. I still hold to my opinion on why the majority of the disappointed feel misled and let down. Bottom line for many is the date was stated and they didn't deliver....today. I don't want to harp on it. I was just trying to explain it in reply to "why people are disappointed when they usually don't trust CSRs".


----------



## GatorPhan (Jun 30, 2006)

My HD Access info just got changed this afternoon.


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

dbmaven said:


> It remains at $9.99, until it changes.  :sure: They reserve the right to change the package content and price at any time.


I guess they forgot the word *until*. The way it is stated on DirecTV's site the price will remain $9.99. I knew that was too good to be true.


----------



## marcmec (Sep 20, 2007)

lman said:


> Suckers


That's pretty damned funny!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Total Choice Plus is essentially the same as Total Choice Extra - except a few bucks cheaper and we're grandfathered in. If you look at the D* site, there is _no_ offer for Total Choice Plus.


----------



## elguevon (May 20, 2004)

I don't believe anybody...I don't even believe myself. I keep telling myself there are new HD channels, but I don't believe myself. Sure enough...I'm a liar...there are still no new HD channels...but I still keep trying to convince myself there are, but I don't believe it. :nono: 

In short, believe nobody....when you see the new HD channels, then believe...or is it the Matrix?


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

fl panthers said:


> i called around 4 pm est and spoke to a csr who said a few new pay channels did roll out today and unless you had those packages you would not see them in your guide.also said there was no date for any more being rolled out.


Well that was more inaccurate info from the CSR.
I have the premere package, HD, ST, SF basically everything except pron. no new HD channels.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

turbovr6 said:


> Well that was more inaccurate info from the CSR.
> I have the premere package, HD, ST, SF basically everything except pron. no new HD channels.


i figured that since i seen not one post that was positive on this site on this subject


----------



## jpos832 (Aug 13, 2007)

EMoMoney said:


> I've got some ocean front property in Kansas to sell you too.
> You did not have to upgrade your package to receive any of the new HD channels. Even the family package is getting 6 new channels.
> The HD access is quite simple. If you have the channel in your base package, you will receive that HD channel when it is launched.


you've got ocean property in kansas?! ive totally in the market for some new land.. any chance it has a bridge? with maybe a toll booth? that would be sweet..


----------



## gbryant (Jun 22, 2007)

My Brother has DISH... as of tonight he has about 60 HD channels.
I have DTV...


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

gbryant said:


> My Brother has DISH... as of tonight he has about 60 HD channels.
> I have DTV...


Condolences to your brother.


----------



## kashmir56 (Aug 7, 2007)

amitgupta_email said:


> Guys please see the answer to Q-6 in FAQ'S on D* website. It will explain everything.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360048


*FAQ# 8*
*Q:*Will there be an all-HD package that provides all the HD channels in one package without SD? 
*A:*With HD Access DIRECTV will provide the HD counterpart (where available) to all the channels that you receive in your DIRECTV programming package, so you will automatically get the most HD channels you can.

This being the case, why don't I the HD feed of WB network, or PBS or several other independant local channels D* carries, but doesn't have the the HD feed?


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Total Choice Plus is essentially the same as Total Choice Extra - except a few bucks cheaper and we're grandfathered in. If you look at the D* site, there is _no_ offer for Total Choice Plus.


Exactly! Don't switch, unless it changes.


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

marksman said:


> Condolences to your brother.


agreed. i hate companies that let the product do the talking, rather than hype non existent features.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

turbovr6 said:


> Well that was more inaccurate info from the CSR.
> I have the premere package, HD, ST, SF basically everything except pron. no new HD channels.


I have pretty much the same subscription ... Premier, NFLST & SF, MLBEI & SF. No new channels on my HD channel list.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I e-mailed DTV this weekend seeking information about the much discussed move of some of the HD channels we now get to an HD Extra package for $4.99 extra. I guess I didn't phrase my question as clearly as I could have and the person who responded instead told me of the new HD channels I would soon be getting. But, the thing is, it was a personalized note. He mentioned that I was currently subscribed to Total Choice Plus and could expect to get the new HD channels assocated with this package by 3:33 a.m. on 9/21 (okay, just kidding with the last bit, but the rest is true).


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I'm not changing my package until I hear something more definite. I'm sure we will have HD soon enough. For me not knowing when it is, is a lot worse than if they would just give us launch dates for each phase.


----------



## bodhijames (Jun 4, 2007)

I was on the phone with DTV three times tonight, because I was changing out my last SD receiver for an H20. I wish it was only one call, but I was disconnected twice. so each time I had a different CSR. So while waiting for the H20 to boot with each phone call, I had a chance to chat with each rep. They said not many people were calling to give them a hard time about the missed proposed launch. It was mainly the NFL-HD subscribers, which I can see their (NFL-HD Subs) point.

So I asked each one what they were hearing, what they thought was happening, etc.

Of course each one of the three had completely different answers and perspectives on the matter. So with so much confusion going on within the company, I wouldn't put any weight behind any of the info being tossed around.

I'm standing by my..."I'll believe it once I'm watching the new channels", until then I'll go rack up some more miles on my motorcycle! : )


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

bodhijames said:


> I'm standing by my..."I'll believe it once I'm watching the new channels", until then I'll go rack up some more miles on my motorcycle! : )


A quote I can agree with 100%!!


----------



## Biomazz (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't understand why you all are complaining, in my package I get about 10 good channels "yes I get the hi def as well"

Check it out!!!!!!!!!!



I get The gem network, Heck I get 94,95,96,97,98 claiming HD special event previews. I really like channels 104-115, they are information channels. Channels 116-200 I can pay more to view whats on them. 214-216 I can get more information. 224-225 are infomercials 24x7 and 226 is the jewelry network 227 is another infomercial, 228 THE GEM NETWORK Yeah!!! Chanel 233 You guessed it GEM NETWORK.. 234 shopping network, 239 Info network, 243 info network, I would like to post more about my great DTV HD, but I need to head to my bros to watch hi def on his cable. I can't rie my GSXR in the rain.


----------



## tim81 (Jul 3, 2007)

:grin: to the original poster:

the hd access package should just unlock the hd equivalents of current channels you have, you shouldn't have to switch.

a)there is no total choice extra, it's the choice extra package

b)your total choice package is expired, you should only switch if you wanted the 30 or so additional channels so you can see those in hd

c)if you don't like it you can switch back to you package in 30 days, but after that you can't switch back anymore

i don't know if you got bad info or what, but the only real reason to switch would be to see those choice xtra package channels in hd

hope this helps


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Ed Campbell said:


> Total Choice Plus is essentially the same as Total Choice Extra - except a few bucks cheaper and we're grandfathered in. If you look at the D* site, there is _no_ offer for Total Choice Plus.


total choice plus here and i have HD Access..


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

gbryant said:


> My Brother has DISH... as of tonight he has about 60 HD channels.
> I have DTV...


E* has 38 HD channels unless they added some today.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

TriggerDeems said:


> Exactly! Don't switch, unless it changes.


And now that I have some free time, this afternoon, I called to verify my understanding of Total Choice Plus types like me with grandfathered accounts. Spoke to a very bright young lass - must be bright because she agreed with me.

Said everything new in HD - except added Premium Channels, movie channels I currently don't subscribe to - will land on my HR20-700 at no extra charge.

I plan on spending a week or two with the new goodies as they arrive to see whether or not I need to add an auxiliary hard drive - or if my life allows a substantial addition of distraction from reality.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

EMoMoney said:


> E* has 38 HD channels unless they added some today.


Are you counting Voom channels?

I wouldn't. :lol:



Ed Cambell said:


> Said everything new in HD - except added Premium Channels, movie channels I currently don't subscribe to - will land on my HR20-700 at no extra charge.


I've been told this too and it's been stated this way too. I think you got the right info. The only thing we may end up needing to pay for is the HD Extra pack....not sure if it'll be worth it....although I say that, but the idea of not watching 'Get Out' kinda depresses me.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

38 Nationals:
A&E HD
Animal Planet
Animania HD
Discovery HD
Discovery HD Theater
DISH Network PPV in HD
Equator HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
Family Room HD
Film Fest HD
Food Network HD
GamePlay HD
Gallery HD
HBO HD
Cinemax HD
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HDNews
HGTV HD
Kung Fu HD
MHD
Monsters HD
National Geographic Channel HD
NFL Network HD
Rave HD
Rush HD
Showtime HD
Starz HDTV
The Science Channel
TLC
TNT HD
Treasure HD
Ultra HD
Universal HD
World Cinema HD
WorldSport HD


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

noneroy said:


> Are you counting Voom channels?
> 
> I wouldn't. :lol:


Well, I should have said Only 38 channels. I was replying to the guy who stated his brother has 60 HD channels on Dish. I was merely pointing out the fact that they don't have that many without getting into the quality of the content.


----------

